# Feeder Rats, Mice, ect.....



## Drunkenblade (Aug 15, 2004)

Frozen rats/mice at your local Pet store should never cost the same as Live.... If this is the case with you , well they are ripping you offffffffff!

With small collections of Reptiles that Require Mammals as food raising your own is costly and not worth the effort. The length of time to raise a Rat/mice even to a medium size can be more costly than just buying them to begin with.

Large collections of Reptiles coupled with a Good sized Breeding colony of Rats/mice is cost effective. Cycling 12-24 females works well, you could even produce more, but keep in mind that if you are after certain sizes of feeders the bigger the more costly and in this case you should have more Females in the Colony to out weigh the cost...... Does that make sence??

Look in to buying Frozen Rats/Mice in bulk.... even if you have a small collection, get together with friends or Reptile Club Members to buy as many as you can. Cost of Frozen Rats/Mice varies, but all are Close..... Don't forget shipping. In most cases Shipping is a flat $22.50-$30.00..... Either way figure your total... Rats/mice + shipping and devide by the # of rodents you buy to determine exact cost per Rodent (Rat/Mouse)..... I purchase once a month from The Big Cheese Rodent Factory and found them to give me a better quality, better packaged Rodent for the buck.....

I spend about... $0.56 per adult mouse per order.....

Shipping sucks, but if you can afford to buy a lot at a time with friends. 50 rats will cost you about $155.00... thats $3.10 each.

Hope I did my math right :laugh:

Visit me at: http://www.webspawner.com/users/drunkenblade/index.html

I included a pick of my home made breeder rack.... I use it to breed for Pinkies...


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2004)

Frozen rats/mice are also sold at Reptile shows which may be a good deal because you're not paying for shipping.

I am in the habit of buying my mice and rats live. I just haven't made the jump into frozen feeders. I really should do it this September. Live rats are quite expensive. Right now, I'm paying $5.29 each.

I guess I always bought the live feeders because I always enjoy driving to different pet stores to see what fish they have in stock.

I considered breeding my own, but I live in an apartment with a no pets clause. I don't want to deal with smell of the rat and mice urine. I'm sure it'll clue my nosey neighbors into the fact that I have pets.

Although I'm not supposed to have any kind of pet, my neighbors have seen me hauling aquariums in and out of my place, dry Bed-A-Beast in the parking lot, and collect earthworms in the parking lot after a heavy rainstorm. If they begin to smell urine and see little albino mice running around the building, I suspect they're going to get suspicious about what's in my apartment.


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

Nice rack,have raised my own in the past and am doing it now,have went both ways over the years. I get bulk food at the feed store,most cost effective i have found.It's a toss up,either way i enjoy the breeding of my own food.


----------



## PunkRockSkater39 (May 31, 2004)

Bullsnake said:


> Frozen rats/mice are also sold at Reptile shows which may be a good deal because you're not paying for shipping.
> 
> I am in the habit of buying my mice and rats live. I just haven't made the jump into frozen feeders. I really should do it this September. Live rats are quite expensive. Right now, I'm paying $5.29 each.
> 
> ...


 5.29$! i only pay 1.50-3.00 for an adault sized rat at my LPS.


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

yea at my LPS a good sized mouse that will last my snakes for like 3 weeks is about $2


----------



## mr.PIMP4969 (Jun 2, 2004)

i know man i only pay like a buck for mice at my lps dang man what a rip off


----------



## mr.PIMP4969 (Jun 2, 2004)

hey drunken blade will you sell some of the mice you have


----------



## Drunkenblade (Aug 15, 2004)

I don't buy adult Rats myself, but a popular local store price is $2.50-$7.00 depending on size, New Born pup-Colassal(380gram plus??)

I do use the Live day old pups my daughter's Rat pair spit-out....... My Big Adult Female (CAl Kings) love them....









A friend of mine raises guinne pigs (spell check) to feed to his Burms and Retics....


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

My preference is RodentPro.com, they are great to deal with and deliver quality rodents (I used to like TheMouseFactory). Key point here is that the mice or rats still have some food in their guts.

Live or frozen, if the rodent was starved for a few days to a week you may be losing not only nutrition to the snake but vitamins like C (which snakes aren't that great at synthesizing by themselves).


----------



## Drunkenblade (Aug 15, 2004)

Mr Pimp.... Are you going to pick them up? I can ship to you, but I think it will cost more than getting them at a LPS???


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

The biggest UK company is Honeybrook Farm. They sell loads of different things. 25 medium rats cost £21. Postage is £14-£15. I am gonna buy some stuff soon. If you buy 3000 chicks you get about 15%-20% off everything else.


----------

